# How to sterilize gravel?



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi,

I've got some 3M Colorquartz mixed with Flourite Black that I need to sterilize for a new tank setup. It's coming from a tank that had bad-type snails (for plants anyway) and algae problems (BB). I'm a little leary of using bleach. Any ideas?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try boiling it, that will disinfect it & will kill the algea.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

just don't boil the coloured gravel you get at the pet store...that...ended badly fro me. heh. 

of if boiling doesn't get hot enough for you, spread it out on a foiled lined cookie sheet and bake it for a while at like 300. That should do most anything in.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

It sounds like bleach may be the easier route?


----------



## josh1604 (May 7, 2008)

you could do that i am sure, but you would have to make sure you washed it very good and soaked it in a water/dechlor solution for a while


----------

